# 12' 1-4 oz



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Does any one make a 12' 1-4oz. rod?


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

Not a 12' but my favorite 1-4 rods is the 11'6" Rainshadow.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

seajay said:


> Does any one make a 12' 1-4oz. rod?


 The Conoflex Nevada 13 is 12' and rated at 1-3 oz. I have thrown 4oz. with mine during some OTG tests and it loaded up nicely.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Sea Level, do you think I could gain more distance with this rod versus my 10'er?


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

seajay said:


> Thanks Sea Level, do you think I could gain more distance with this rod versus my 10'er?


Everything else being equal, yes.


----------



## jpmass (May 5, 2006)

Haven't tryed much in that range but my Breakaway 123 can lauch the shiznit out of a 3 oz metal.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Breakaway LDX*

is 13' long and rated 3 to 5 oz. I can easily outcast my 10' rod in the 3oz category


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

11'4 daiwa emblem...

sick nasty for 2-4



Jesse


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Zebco made a combo for Kmart back in the 80's. The rod is called the Ocean Side 1100 series. It's 12' 1-4 oz spinning outfit. The reels were junk, but the rod is great (even though it's a Zebco). I just put a Penn 650 SS on that rod and it's still casting. That length and weight is a good combination... ...I wonder why it's hard to find anymore. I was just looking for somthing similar in a casting rod, but could only get 11' 6".

Maybe you could just have a custom rod built... .


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

conoflex Gambit 24.. not the XL or XTXL just the straight 24, 12' 2-4 oz. or as Jesse said the Diawa emblem 11'4 Extra Heavy,It's probably the most out of whack rated rod on the market,it is rated 4-8oz and 5 would probably break it like a twig. SWEET for 1-3,will toss 4, I owned 2 previously but stepped up to the gambit.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I found an 11' Diawa Sealine-X rated 4-7 oz and just ordered a 525 mag for it. Would have liked a little more length on the rod, but the price was good. I hate ordering a rod I've never put my hands on, and it's hard to put your hands on surf casting equipment in Ohio. At least with the reel I know what I'm getting. It should make for a decent casting combo. 

Anyone have any experience with that rod? It feels good...just hope it preforms well.


----------



## longshot (Jul 16, 2006)

The eleven foot Daiwa is really nice, but I thought they rated it 3-8. Either way I know it can throw a 5 ounce bucktail and is nice for light stuff too. If you don't like the foam grips, they are easily replaced with cork tape. Out of 5 or 6 of these rods I have known, at least two of them had to have their tip tops replaced as the ring falls out. I'd have it done before it has a chance to wreck a days fishing. I haven't ever heard of other guide problems and the ferrule is the best I've ever seen on a two piece rod.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Just checked it again...it says 4-7, sure feels like it might be a little heavier than that! Thanks for the heads up on the tip, that's good info. I'll put it through the paces before I fish with it. I plan on breaking in the 525 mag with that rod before I head to the coast this fall. Maybe give that ring a chance to fall out beforehand. Certainly agree about the ferrule! Wish the rest of my two (or three) piece rods had that feature. Traveling with one piece rods is kind of hard to do. Although that's what I prefer. All my Muskie casting rods are one piece...none of them are over 7' though .


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone tried the Okuma Solaris Mod.# SS-C 1202 MH


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

seajay said:


> Does any one make a 12' 1-4oz. rod?


the breakaway ldx is 13, but light enough to use. i can't imagine a cheaper rod that is goign to cast better..... actually i cant imagine many rods out there will handle this class better


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

seajay said:


> Anyone tried the Okuma Solaris Mod.# SS-C 1202 MH


 Had one, Too stiff, Poor bit detection on table fish and too stiff for Pompano.JMO


----------



## lunartic (Jul 16, 2006)

Purglas 400-1 rated 3-4 oz. I have with South African low reel seat which makes it 13'4". High reel it comes out around 12'6" or so. A pure pleasure to fish at 3 oz with a couple globs of blood worms. A slow easy pendulum drops you out there at 125 yds plus with your baits intact . . . Wonderful bite detection . . .


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Barty,just trying not to spend a fortune.


----------

